# Wierd skin thing on cat



## Ivythelionhead (May 3, 2017)

Hi so my cat Pansey has this weird skin thing on her head at first I assumed she'd just scratched her head open and it's healing but now it looks like it's spreading dose anyone know what it could be, dose anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Watermelons (May 3, 2017)

Weird skin thing is a very vague description. 
Even a picture may be better then nothing. 
Have you done anything to it?


----------



## Ivythelionhead (May 3, 2017)

I've cleaned it, but nothing else cause I'm not sure what it even is.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (May 3, 2017)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1493833052.308929.jpg
its not the best pic but where it is, it's hard to get a good one. It looks like a scab but like all over.


----------



## Watermelons (May 3, 2017)

Could be anything from mites to fungal to ring worm.... youve cleaned it and its getting worse so its likely not a standard wound.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (May 3, 2017)

Yeah I thought so, I'll make a vet appointment.


----------



## Alek (May 3, 2017)

Is your cat an indoor, or outdoor cat (or both)? It might be the result of a animal fight, and a bacterial infection in the dermis. 
It also might be fleas. My cats had similar looking scabs when my cats got fleas. Last summer our flea population was intense, and even using frontline the fleas were everywhere. I'd check for flea dirt as the scabs can form from the cat biting, rubbing, and itching. Also check the ears, fleas love to hide in the ears during the day.
You might consider shaving the area down to treat it better (if you're cat allows it), and wear gloves when you clean that wound, as many skin ailments like ringworm, can be transferred to other pets and to humans. Clean in a circular motion working from the inside out, like a target, and throw away your tools after as to not spread the disease. A vet visit sounds good if you can afford it.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (May 4, 2017)

Pansey is both indoor and outdoor and I've looked her over and I don't see fleas or flea dirt or any other scabs over her body.


----------

